# Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Salle,
ich habe, da ich bisher nur mit aldi 30€ surroundsoundboxen zu tun hatte, schande über mich, überlegt, mal so richtig reinzuhauen ... filme werde ich ab und zu auch schauen und spielen auch, aber ich brauche keinen überbass, sondern möchte eher musik genießen, deshalb würdens für den anfang auch mal 2 standboxen tun. angeschlossen werden, sollte es an meine x fi titanium. mein kumpel, der sich recht gut auskennt, hat mir folgenden verstärker empfohlen:
Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

bei boxen weiß ich gar nicht, was ich nehmen könnte, weil ich halt en noob bin in solchen dingen.^^ habe mir überlegt canton gle490 boxen zu kaufen. jetzt gibts ja die alten und die neuen. welche unterschiede gibts da? habe da mal die von canton angeschrieben, aber keine antwort erhalten.... dann hab ich auch andere gesehen. heißen heco victa 700. ist der unterschied groß zu den cantons? weil die ja schon einiges billiger sind...


danke schon mal für die antworten...^^


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wieviel kannst du maximal ausgeben? Soll es später mal 5.1 sein? Woher kommst du? (wegen Händlerempfehlung)


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

komme ausm tiefsten schwarzwald  aber wohne bald in karlsruhe betreffs studium. später sollen es 4 standboxen werden. subwoofer brauch ich da eher nicht.... was ich ausgeben will? fürs erste ist das maximale, wenn man den verstärker und 2 von den canton gle490 der ersten gen. zusammenrechnet. oder eben 4 von den heco und der verstärker. kabel sind da nicht miteingerechnet^^


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ALso ich würde für den Anfang ca. 1000-1200€ rechnen. Oder ist dir das zuviel?


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

boar, das ist schon ein wenig viel  also mit dem verstärker(250) und 2 canton boxen bei ebay (max. 500), gebraucht macht mir nix aus, komme ich auf 750...


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich würde sagen, dass wir da jetzt gar nicht soo viel tun können.
Dein Budget weißt du ja selbst. Den AVR kannst du auch ohne Bedenken kaufen.
Schau am besten bei den Gelben Seiten im Netz nach etwas wie "*deinestadt* hifi" oder ähnlichem.
Dort kannst du dann einfach probehören, jedem gefällt Klang eben anders. 
Abraten kann ich von Mediamarkt, Saturn und ähnlichem, da dort die Mitarbeiter meist selbst keine Ahnung haben und dir aus Prinzip nur Müll empfehlen!

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sturmi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wo genau im Schwarzwald? 
Die Canton und die Heco standen bis vor ner Woche zumindest noch beim Mediamarkt in Baden-Baden, habe sie da auch mal Probe gehört, hab mich dann aber schlussendlich für 2 gebrauchte Klipsch entschieden.

Edit: zum Mediamarkt
1. Würde ich da nicht kaufen, 2. kannst du keine gute Beratung erwarten aber immerhin zum Probehören besser als nichts.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja ich habe da schon probe gehört, die cantons. aber was soll ich sagen. ich hab, verursacht durch meine 30€ brüllwürfel  eben keine ahnung, wie sich gute schallwandler anhören. habe einfach keinen vergleich, hab nur die cantons dort gehört, der rest ging iwie nicht. da kam dann kein sound raus  ich hab zwar schon nen unterschied zu meinen kleinen aldi boxen gehört, aber zum einen hatte ich dort keine gute cd und zum anderen, weiß ich eben nicht, obs nicht noch vergleichbare günstigere gibt. die cantons sind ja schon recht teuer, vielleicht würdens die hecos auch schon tun...


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Dann hör dir am besten 5 Lautsprecher nebeneinandere an. Und dann merkst du einen Unterschied. 
(Lass mich raten, im Mediamarkt oder ähnlich hast du Canton gehört? Die Preisen die gerne an (ohne Canton schlechtreden zu wollen))
Und ja, CDs sollte man mitnehmen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sturmi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Eventuell könntest du dir nächste Woche mal meine Klipsch anhören wenn du willst. Da hab ich in letzter Zeit einige gute gebrauchte für kleines Geld gesehen.


----------



## hydro (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wie groß ist überhaupt dein Zimmer und wie groß der Hörabstand zum Lautsprecher?


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

das weiß ich noch net, ziehe in ne wg, aber ich vermute, nicht größer als 10qm^^
@sturmi, ich glaub ich wohn etwas weiter weg  nähe villingen


----------



## hydro (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Bei 10qm solltest du dich eher bei Kompakten umsehen. Da bekommt idR mehr Klang fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Sturmi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> das weiß ich noch net, ziehe in ne wg, aber ich vermute, nicht größer als 10qm^^
> @sturmi, ich glaub ich wohn etwas weiter weg  nähe villingen


Sind doch nur 120 Km 
Müssen es Standboxen sein?


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

wollte die auch als möbelstück nutzen. und ich dachte, standboxen wären es non plus ultra. ich hab halt keine lust, wenn es eine größere wohnung iwann mal wird, dass ich mir dann neue kaufen muss. dachte die halten locker 10 jahre durch...


----------



## Sturmi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nja, Regalboxen könnte man dann später eventuell als Rearspeaker fürs 5.1 System verwenden.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich habs mir so gedacht. jetzt kauf ich mir erst 2 standboxen und dann im nachhinein nochmals 2. dann hätte ich ja sozusagen 4.4, oder?


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

4.0  (auch Quadrophonie genannt)
Die Zahl vor dem Punkt sind die normalen Lautsprecher, die nach dem Punkt der/die Subwoofer.

Mfg, ice


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja schon, aber die standboxen haben ja auch alle dann en sub drinne, zwar en kleinen, aber es ist einer drinne ;D


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Mit "Subwoofer" meinte ich einen Lautsprecher, der den LFE-Kanal eines Films wiedergibt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

man lernt eben nie aus


----------



## Lubi7 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Normalerweise haben Stad LS keinen SUB, sondern einen Tieftönen der aber an einen richtigrn Sub nicht rannkommt (Zumindest bei LS unter 1500€ das Stück)

Ein Hybrid System gibts bei Teufel, die haben die SUB's im Front LS eingebaut z.B. Theater 5 Hybrid - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

Die GLE 490 sind schon gute Einsteiger LS und etwas besser als die HECO, vor allem im Hochtonbereich.

Zu empfeklen wären auch die Klipsch RF-62 Klipsch RF-62 Standlautsprecher Stück (versch. Farben) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sind auch grad am auslaufen und deshalb schön billig und bieten grad im bass Bereich sehr viel.

Die Frage ist ob du in einer WG dir isgesammt mit solchen Boxen viele Freunde machst. Ich würde mir eher Gute kopfhörer zulegen und für die 10m² eher kleinere kompakte holen die du später als rears bzw. back rears verwenden kannst.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ne kopfhörer gehen nicht mehr^^ das ist bei mir einfach kontraproduktiv. habe grade nen guten ausgekramt, aber das ist nicht mein ding... ich will schon richtige boxen haben...

um den bass gehts mir eig nicht^^ ich weiß, dass es für recht wichtig ist, aber ich will einen natürlichen sound, und nicht, dass der bass die anderen komponenten überwiegt. da nehme ich lieber en schwächeren sub in kauf...


----------



## Fussballchecker (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Du willst keinen AV-Receiver sondern einen Stereo-Verstärker. Dazu solltest du zu ebay und dir einen Onkyo/Denon/Pioneer/Marantz/Yamaha/NAD etc. kaufen. Die nehmen sich da alle in der Preisklasse nicht viel. Von Vorteil wäre noch ein Pre-Out Ausgang, um sich die Option offen zu halten, einen aktiven Subwoofer anzuschließen von z.B. XTZ, die äußerst musikfähige Subwoofer herstellen. Mein Denon PMA 710AE hat beispielsweise einen, ist für seine >300€ aber etwas überteuert. Auf dem Amazon Marktplatz habe ich ihn gebraucht für 250€ bekommen.

Boxentechnisch sind die Canton GLE 490(.2) sicherlich empfehlenswert oder falls es doch mehr Bass sein darf auch gerne die Klipsch Auslaufmodelle RF-62 oder 82.


----------



## Lubi7 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Richtig was da @Fussbalchecker sagt, glaube auch dass du eigentlich einen Stereo Verstärker suchst, oder willst auch heimkino damit schauen, also zu 5.1 ausbauen oder nur bei 4.0 /4.1 mit Schwerpunkt Musik bleiben. Da ist ein Stereo Amp für 200€ sicher besser als ein 400€ AVR.

Zu erwähnen wären auch die KEF bei Die Classic Q Serie von KEF - iQ10, iQ30, iQ50, iQ70, iQ90 & iQ60c - jetzt im Angebot!| Die 4 Helden | Heldenhaft günstige Angebote aus dem HiFi- und TV-Bereich! | HiFi im Hinterhof, Berlin | HighTech Halle, Bremen | HiFi-Profis, Frankfurt am Main |  haben auch Filialen zum Probehörenoder auch NUBERT Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher
Auf jedenfall sollte man die LS umbedingt probehören. Manchen gefallen z.B. Klipsch viel besser als die Canton GLE oder umgekehrt. Die Klipsch bieten auch im Hochton sehr viel und nicht nur im Bass, nur ist der Hochton des Hochtonhorn nicht jedermans geschmack, andere finden ihn wiederum viel besser als die "normalen"

Eine nette Hilf/Verzweiflungs Seite wäre diese hier hifi-forum.de HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi (die Suchfunktion ist dort ziemlich hilfreich)


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



> Die GLE 490 sind schon gute Einsteiger LS und etwas besser als die HECO, vor allem im Hochtonbereich.


Naja ist Ansichtssache. Besser kann man nicht einfach so sage. Die GLE490 sind schon etwas aufdringlich im Hochtonbereich. Gefällt vielen Leuten nicht so.
Gerade bei Dialogen in Filmen sind die S-Laute sehr ''scharf''. Mir persönlich gefallen sie aber sehr gut (hab auch welche) und wenn man die Boxen ein wenig abwinkelt, löst sich das ''Problem'' schon fast von alleine.



> Du willst keinen AV-Receiver sondern einen Stereo-Verstärker.


Ich denke das mit dem AVR ist schon ne ganz gute Idee, da man alles digital anschließen kann (die wenigsten Stereo-Verstärker haben digitale Eingänge).
Sonst müsste sich der TE noch eine Soundkarte für den PC (wenn er diesen anschließen möchte) und einen teuren CD/DVD-Player mit guten D/A-Wandlern kaufen, um auf das gleicher Ergebnis zu kommen.



> Richtig was da @Fussbalchecker sagt, glaube auch dass du eigentlich einen Stereo Verstärker suchst, oder willst auch heimkino damit schauen, also zu 5.1 ausbauen oder nur bei 4.0 /4.1 mit Schwerpunkt Musik bleiben. Da ist ein Stereo Amp für 200€ sicher besser als ein 400€ AVR.


 Der TE sagte ja, dass er später zu 4.0 aufrüsten möchte.
Wobei ich denke, dass 5.0 besser ist, da der CenterLS bei Filmen schon ziemlich wichtig ist.
Den Sub kann man, wenn man als Front 2 StandLS hat auch erst mal weglassen. Die meisten AVR's leiten die für den Sub bestimmten Frequenzen automatisch an die FrontLS weiter.


Achja die Idee sich erstmal RegalLS zu holen und später wenn mehr Platz vorhanden ist StandLS nachzukaufen ist find ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sturmi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



Bier schrieb:


> Achja die Idee sich erstmal RegalLS zu holen und später wenn mehr Platz vorhanden ist StandLS nachzukaufen ist find ich auch nicht schlecht.


Vor allem sind gute RegalLS auch mehr als ausreichend für nen 10qm Zimmer.


----------



## Fussballchecker (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



Bier schrieb:


> Ich denke das mit dem AVR ist schon ne ganz gute Idee, da man alles digital anschließen kann (die wenigsten Stereo-Verstärker haben digitale Eingänge).
> Sonst müsste sich der TE noch eine Soundkarte für den PC (wenn er diesen anschließen möchte) und einen teuren CD/DVD-Player mit guten D/A-Wandlern kaufen, um auf das gleicher Ergebnis zu kommen.



Der Mann scheint eine geeignete Soundkarte zu haben. Teure Lautsprecher im Stereo-Modus eines Einsteiger-AVRs laufen zu lassen ist wie Perlen vor die Säue. David sollte sich für circa 200€ bis maximal 250€ einen Stereo-Verstärker auf ebay kaufen und ihn an seine Creative Soundkarte (die einen DAC verbaut hat) anschließen.


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Diese Soundkarte ist aber absolut nicht so gut wie du glaubst 
Die X-fis gehen sehr basslastig zu werke mit unpräzisem Bass und auch aggressivem und matschigem Hochton. Glaube mir, ich hatte die Karte selbst 1 Jahr in Betrieb 
Und Perlen vor die Säue? Nee....

Mfg, ice


----------



## Fussballchecker (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er ohnehin vor sie als Quelle zu nutzen, weshalb auch ein AVR mit derselben Qualität (ich selber kenne die Karte nicht) befeuert werden würde wie ein Stereo-Verstärker, nur dass der AVR dann die D/A-Umwandlung vornähme. Könnte der D/A-Umwandler des Receivers etwa die Bass-Performance maßgeblich beeinflussen? Ist der Umwandler in der Creative Karte nicht gut?


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Er kann die X-fi ja digital anschließen an den AVR, da macht die garnichts am Klang. Dann, wenn der AVR nämlich die D/A-Wandlung übernimmt, macht die X-fi alles digital, und da verändert die nichts. Der Wandler in der Creative ist gerade das, was bemängelt wird.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Dazu solltest du zu ebay und dir einen Onkyo/Denon/Pioneer/Marantz/Yamaha/NAD etc. kaufen. Die nehmen sich da alle in der Preisklasse nicht viel.


 
Hier muss ich dich korigieren, es gibt teilweise schon deutlichst unterschiede auch in der untersten preisklasse bei Gebrauchten. 

Im übrigen 4.0 bei Musik absolut unfug, es gibt nur ganz ganz wenig Musik die wirklich in quadrophonie abgemischt ist, das wurde zwischen 1970-1980 gern gemacht, aber kein heutiger Verstärker unterstüzt Quadrophonie, dazu brauch man erstens nen spezielen Verstärker, und speziele abspielgeräte. 

Also wenn der schwerpunkt bei Musik liegt, dann Stereo, oder nen gescheiten AVR der auch seine stärken bei Stereo wiedergabe hat, Yamaha´s sind dafür zb bekannt aber nicht in der unteren preisklasse.


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Müsste man jetzt wissen, welche Quellen er nutzen möchte.
Aber da er ja später auf 4.0 oder vllt auch 5.0 aufrüsten möchte, wäre der AVR schon ganz sinnvoll (zumindest wenn dies in absebarer Zeit geschieht).
Zu der Creativekarte hat Ice ja schon einiges gesagt. Wenn er sich einen Stereoverstärker kauft, wäre eine Asus Xonar DX für 50€ eine gute Alternative. Naja jetzt muss man eh erst mal abwarten was der TE überhaupt genau haben möchte.


----------



## Fussballchecker (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Er kann die X-fi ja digital anschließen an den AVR, da macht die garnichts am Klang. Dann, wenn der AVR nämlich die D/A-Wandlung übernimmt, macht die X-fi alles digital, und da verändert die nichts. Der Wandler in der Creative ist gerade das, was bemängelt wird.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Verstehe. Dann muss man den Threadersteller fragen, ob er denn unzufrieden mit seiner Soundkarte ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

eins möcht ich noch sagen, billige AVR´s haben auch keine super D/A Wandler


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Schlimmer als die der X-fi können sie ja kaum sein 
(subjektiv)

Mfg, ice


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ob ich unzufrieden mit der soundkarte bin?  ich hatte 30 euronen aldi boxen dran, also kann ich das wohl eher nicht beurteilen. also wie gesagt, ich möchte die standboxen dann auch zum spielen und für filme nutzen, aber eben hauptsächlich für musik. habe mir das so gedacht, dass ich 4 boxen habe und aus allen den gleichen bass rauslasse. ließe sich anscheinend so einstellen im verstärker, so mein kumpel. habe auch gehört, dass man die hohen bluray qualitäten nur hinbekommt, wenn man den sound über hdmi überträgt. ist das richtig? müsste ich mir dann ne soundkarte mit hdmi ausgang kaufen?


so en stereo verstärker. der kann dann nur die 2 boxen ansteuern und keine weiteren oder?


----------



## Ecle (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die der X-fi können sie ja kaum sein
> (subjektiv)


Ist auch meine Meinung  Aktueller Onboard ist nicht schlechter wie ich schon erfahren konnte.
Als ich auf die Xonar DX gewechselt habe, war ich auch sehr überrascht. Ich musste überhaupt kein Direktvergleich machen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die der X-fi können sie ja kaum sein
> (subjektiv)
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Hast du ne ahnung  und so schlimm sind die X-FI nun auch nicht wie sie manchmal hingestellt werden, ich mein natürlich gemessen z.b an einer Prodigy HD2 mit BB Opamps ist die X-FI schlecht, aber das ist teilweise schon kritik auf höheren niveau.


Und jep nen stereo Verstärker kann direkt nur 2 Boxen ansteuern, anklemmen kannst du meistens aber 4, die werden dann entweder Paralel geschalten ( hier unbedingt auf die Impendanz achten, 2 4ohm boxen Paralel ergeben 2 Ohm und können so manch verstärker in den Tod schicken ) oder sie werden in reihe geschalten, hier ist die impendanz nicht mehr so wichtige ( 2*4 ohm in reihe ergeben 8ohm )

@Ecle falsch !


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



> ich möchte die standboxen dann auch zum spielen und für filme nutzen, aber eben hauptsächlich für musik. habe mir das so gedacht, dass ich 4 boxen habe und aus allen den gleichen bass rauslasse.


Musik solltest du generell in Stereo hören.

Games und Filme natürlich wenn möglich in Surround und deshalb würde ich mir auch noch einen CenterLS holen, damit du 5.0 anstatt 4.0 hast und der Bass über die beiden FrontLS kommt.



> habe auch gehört, dass man die hohen bluray qualitäten nur hinbekommt, wenn man den sound über hdmi überträgt. ist das richtig? müsste ich mir dann ne soundkarte mit hdmi ausgang kaufen?


Also das wär mir neu. Müsste eigl. auch ganz normal über toslink/coaxial gehen.



> so en stereo verstärker. der kann dann nur die 2 boxen ansteuern und keine weiteren oder?


Ja ist richtig. Wobei viele Stereoverstärker die Möglichkeit bieten ein weiteres Paar anzuschließen.
Aber du hast natürlich trotzdem nur ganz normales 2.0-Stereo.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 AV-Receiver (HDMI 1.4 mit 3D Video, ARC, HD-Audio, Dolby PL IIz, Universal Port, Gaming Modi) schwarz


habe das hier gelesen. die 2. rezension unter der gestrichelten linie...


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

@dfence: War eher auf die krasse Bassbetonung der X-fis bezogen, nicht auf den Klang im Großen und Ganzen. Ansonsten hätte ein "" am Ende des Satzes auch meine gewollte Aussage unterstrichen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Achso ja. Der Sound kann nur vai HDMI unkomprimiert übertragen werden. 
Ansonsten wird er bei digitaler übertragung mittels DDL/DTS komprimiert (wenn man das so sagen kann).
Dann würde ich natürlich sehen, dass du beim BR-Player ein HDMI-Kabel verwendest.
Inwieweit der Unterschied auf solchen LS hörbar ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

mein kollege hat mal gesagt, dass er bei seiner soundanalge(5.1), die aber nicht viel besser als die cantons sein sollten, bei der englischen tonspur schon unterschiede rausgehört hat. aber ich würde mir dann keinen player, sondern nur en laufwerk leisten... vielleicht dann auch mal ne xonar iwann mal. aber fürs erste dürfte das so auch reichen. also ich denk, ich besorg mir einen mehrkanal verstärker. und der, den ich gepostet habe, der ist gut? gibts vielleicht für den preis nen besseren, oder für weniger einen gleichguten?  und zu den boxen. also es sollten schon standboxen sein. rechtfertigt die klangqualität den doppelten preis der cantons im vergleich zu den hectos???


----------



## -cHaOs- (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Spitzensound, in deiner Preisklasse und sogar "Möbeltauglich": nuBox 481


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall vorher verschiedene Modelle anhören und auf gar keien Fall auf irgendwelchen Empfehlungen hin blindkaufen.
Du wärst zwar wahrscheinlich zu Frieden, da du nichts besseres gehört hast, aber es ist trotzdem schade zu wissen, dass es auch besser hätte sein können


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

für so einen lautsprecher würde man dann aber noch en sub benötigen oder? die frequenzbereiche sind bei den canton gles besser. ich kann, weil ich nicht viel ahnung habe, nur auf die werte schauen, sind die frequenzbereiche vielleicht doch nicht so wichtig für guten sound?


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nein du brauchst keinen Sub.
Du solltest niemals nach Frequenzgängen gehen (wer weiß ob die überhaupt stimmen?) sondern nach deinem Gehör.
Aber hab ich ja grad vor ner Minute geschrieben


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich laufe dann aber einfach gefahr, dass ich mich dann nach meinen noch nicht erprobten ohren richte und dann ganz großen mist kaufe....

für meinen raum würdens die doch auch tun oder? 

http://www.redcoon.de/B245172-Heco-...cher?refId=zanoxde&zanpid=1489742147438851072


oder die:

http://www.redcoon.de/B176083-Magnat-Monitor-Supreme-2000-Nußbaum_Stand-Lautsprecher


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Warum? Du kaufst dir einfach das, was dir und deinem Gehör am besten gefällt. Da kannst du eigl nicht viel falsch machen.
Naja ich bin jetzt mal pennen, weil schreib morgen Bio-Klausur


----------



## Gast12348 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> mein kollege hat mal gesagt, dass er bei seiner soundanalge(5.1), die aber nicht viel besser als die cantons sein sollten, bei der englischen tonspur schon unterschiede rausgehört hat. aber ich würde mir dann keinen player, sondern nur en laufwerk leisten... vielleicht dann auch mal ne xonar iwann mal. aber fürs erste dürfte das so auch reichen. also ich denk, ich besorg mir einen mehrkanal verstärker. und der, den ich gepostet habe, der ist gut? gibts vielleicht für den preis nen besseren, oder für weniger einen gleichguten?  und zu den boxen. also es sollten schon standboxen sein. rechtfertigt die klangqualität den doppelten preis der cantons im vergleich zu den hectos???


 
Also bei Dolby Digital ( EX ) oder DTS ( EX ) macht es null komma nix an unterschied ob Coax, Spdif, HDMI denn das Tonformat bleibt immer die gleichen genauso wie die komprimierung, lediglich bei Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD oder DTS-HD merkt man unterschiede, diese Tonformate können auch nur über HDMI übertragen werden da sie eine höhere Bitrate aufweisen. Dafür brauch man aber auch nen Receiver der diese Formate kann, sonst ist es absolut nutzlos ! einen Dolby Digital oder DTS Receiver per HDMI zu verbinden. Auser man zockt viel, denn beim zocken könnte man 5.1 im PCM format übertragen beim zocken.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

bio klausur oder bier klausur  ok, ich schau mich noch um^^


sollte ich jetzt 2 von den hecos nehmen und den verstärker. was bräuchte ich alles für kabel. könnte man vielleicht das mal posten? 1 mal digital von soka zu verstärker. und welche vom verstärker zu den ls? am besten gleich links von redcoon oder ebay^^


----------



## -cHaOs- (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Also grad weil du schriebst das sie ein paar Jahre halten sollen würde ich eher auf Qualität setzen als auf solch Partybomben.
Was bringen einem schon <30Hz auf dem Papier wenn sie nicht sauber wiedergegeben werden!? 

Über eine Hörprobe geht natürlich garnichts.. allerdings muss man auch hier beachten das die Räumlichkeiten eine sehr große Rolle spielen.
Was sich beim Händler noch super anhört kann bei dir klingen als wär sie unterwegs kaputt gegangen... oder auch umgekehrt. 

Kein leichtes Thema. HiFi-Foren studieren angesagt. 

Wenn es dann mal steht besorgst dir noch die Ambra-Collection. <<-- 7.1 DTS-HD Ohrgasmus.


----------



## sipsap (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> bio klausur oder bier klausur  ok, ich schau mich noch um^^
> 
> 
> sollte ich jetzt 2 von den hecos nehmen und den verstärker. was bräuchte ich alles für kabel. könnte man vielleicht das mal posten? 1 mal digital von soka zu verstärker. und welche vom verstärker zu den ls? am besten gleich links von redcoon oder ebay^^


 
Geh bloß nicht dem Preis! Da sparst du am falschen Ende. Du musst dich da wirklich mal bewegen und Probehören. Die Victa700 und Supreme2000 sind wirklich die Einstiegsklasse bei Standls. Kann sein das die der Sound gefällt, aber auch das es dir missfällt.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> für so einen lautsprecher würde man dann aber noch en sub benötigen oder? die frequenzbereiche sind bei den canton gles besser. ich kann, weil ich nicht viel ahnung habe, nur auf die werte schauen, sind die frequenzbereiche vielleicht doch nicht so wichtig für guten sound?


 

Zum Thema Frequenzgang (Beispiel anhand der GLE 490 bzw. dem Vorgänger 409): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nd-canton-125-sc-subwoofer-3.html#post1505156

Bei Interesse hätte ich noch ein Diagramm der neuen 490.2. An der kann man sehen, dass "neu" nicht immer "besser" ist, zumindest was den Klirr angeht, haben sie bei der GLE490.2 wieder einen Schritt zurück gemacht.


----------



## Madz (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Bei den Lautsprechern würde ich überhaupt nicht sparen. Die halten nämlich viel länger als der Receiver, welchen man nach einiger zeit evtl. wieder tauscht, weil die benötigten Anschlüsse nicht mehr vorhanden sind..


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja sparen ist so ne sache, ich glaube eben nicht, dass ich die unterschiede großartig raushören werde. und ich habe einfach kein 1200 euronen budget... klar sind die hectos einsteiger, vom preis her, aber es geht eben immer noch ein bisschen besser, bis ich dann mal bei 30k bin  sind die hecos denn so furchtbar, dass ihr die auf dauer nicht hören wolltet?


----------



## sipsap (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

mein fall waren sie nicht.

es sagt ja keiner das du 30k ausgeben sollst, aber doch auch nicht das minimum. da kaufst du dann in 2 jahren neu.

aber rechen doch mal selbst: 140€ das stück. da gehen 40€ für materialien drauf und dann nochmal 60€ wird in die töner selbst gesteckt. und dann sind das ja auch noch 4 stück! die restlichen 40€ sind gewinn für händler und hersteller. 

ist nur eine rein fiktive rechnung, aber vom prinzip her verhält es sich so.


----------



## Ecle (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Schau dir doch mal die nuBox Serie an:
nuBox Serie
Das sind wirklich erstklassige Kompaktboxen mit sehr präzisem Klang die so manche Standboxen hinter sich stehen lassen.
Natürlich muss man im Bassbereich dann Abstriche machen. Ich weiß nicht wie wichtig dir dieser Bereich ist.
Kannst die natürlich jederzeit(wenn Geld da ist) mit einem Subwoofer erweitern.
Ich persönlich hab die 311er (ohne Sub).
Die 381 reichen den meisten ohne Sub (bis 58hz bei -3db)


----------



## hydro (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Hecos gibts für 120€. 60€ fürn 3,7m langes Kupferkabel, die spinn' wohl oO 
An deiner Stelle würde ich bei 15m² trotzdem einen Bogen um StandLS machen, für das selbe Geld gibt deutlich bessere Kompakte, die bei deinem Zimmer einfach viel mehr Sinn machen. Wenn du unbedingt StandLS willst kannst du dir mal die Magnat Quantum 605 anschauen, die wurden noch garnicht genannt. Die kosten 50€ mehr als die Heco Victa, spielen aber deutlich über den.


----------



## Pravasi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Magnat sind im Vergleich zu den Hecos tatsächlich in einer anderen Liga.
Kompakte machen unter den Umständen auch deutlich mehr Sinn.

Magnat Quantum 603= 250€
XTZ Sub 16.10. oder 16.12.= 330/420€
Bleiben noch 300-400 für den Verstärker.

Falls die Abstimmung gefällt,hast du ein System was ordentlich rummst,sauber und klar spielt,einen seidigen Klang hat,aufstellungsmässig wesentlich einfacher unterzubringen ist als Stands,...
In JEDER hinsicht besser als die Victas!
Mein Eindruck ist aber eher,dass der TE eigentlich nicht wirklich die Energie aufbringen kann,die es braucht ,um sich mit der Materie einigermassen auseinanderzusetzen?
Eine Steigerung gegenüber seinem 30€-system wird er eh mit allem erzielen.
Von daher kann er auch irgendwas kaufen und wird erstmal mit glücklich werden.
Zumindest bis er eines Tages dann mal irgendwo etwas anderes in der gleichen Preisklasse hören wird...


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja, aber wenn ich mir solche kompakten kaufe, wird dieser tag vermutlich auch ranschreiten. gäbe es für die kompakten dann auch standfüße, schicke?


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Magnat Unistand 500 Lautsprecherständer, Paar: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Das wäre die ''originalen'' von Magnat. 120€ für 2 Stk.
Gibts auch in schwarz.


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

für den preis könnte ich mir die standboxen kaufen von magnat


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Genau deshalb hol ich mir als Rear auch lieber die GLE 470 anstatt die GLE 430 + Ständer


----------



## sipsap (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

für den preis könntest du dir auch eine flasche blue label kaufen...oder 12 flaschen jim beam.

für qualität muss nun mal auch etwas bezahlen!


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Kannst du denn eine Aufstellung realisieren, wo der Wandabstand mindestens 50cm, besser 1 Meter ist? Wenn nein, dann eher zu Kompakten greifen, sonst hast du nervendes Dröhnen.

Die Stand-LS von Heco und Magnat haben auch eher den typisch fetten Bass. Besonders in kleinen Räumen und wandnaher Aufstellung ein Problem. 

Die GLE490 gehen auch wandnah. Empfehle ich sogar, da der Bass sehr trocken ist.


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

dessen bin ich mir definitiv bewusst, aber die standboxen werden dann ja auch in etwa gleichwertig sein, die magnats mein ich...

wären die quantum 605er genauso gut wie die gle490?

und ist das ein gutes angebot oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnat-Quantum-6...her_Martin&hash=item1c1a8cb338#ht_1815wt_1139


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die GLE490 gehen auch wandnah. Empfehle ich sogar, da der Bass sehr trocken ist.


 
Hab meine GLE 490 auch ca 50cm von der Wand wegstehen. Geht wunderbar

*Edit: *Lineal sagt sogar nur 35cm


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also ich glaub ich bleib lieber bei standboxen, anstatt bei den 603ern. die ersparnis ist nicht so enorm und ich weiß nicht, ob die wirklich besser als die 605er sind. und vor allem, ob die genauso gut sind wie die gle490er^^


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Besser kann man bei Sound nicht so direkt sagen.
Jeder empfindet was anderes als gut.
Am besten du hörst dir die GLE 490 mal im Vergleich zu den Quantum 605 an.
Aber für die Raumgröße sind die GLE 490 wahrscheinlich noch die beste Wahl, wenn es Standlautsprecher sein müssen.
Alternativ vllt auch die GLE 470 aber das sind nur 2,5 Wege Lautsprecher.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> wären die quantum 605er genauso gut wie die gle490?



Die 607er sind eher ein Konkurrent. "Gut" ist aber eh subjektiv.

Die GLE470 sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Wenn man bei Canton kauft, sollte man immer die Topmodelle der Serie nehmen. Bei allen anderen wurde zu sehr der Rotstift angesetzt oder man muss unnötige Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wobei die 607er doch schon sehr basslastig sein sollen und daher bei einem kleinen Raum mehr oder weniger eh aus der Wahl fallen.

*Edit @Pokerclock: *Okay gut. Sind die 470er denn als Rear zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Als Heimkino-LS eher bedingt. Die Dynamik (Fein- als auch Grobdynamik) kennt Grenzen. Haben zudem einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad, als die GLE490, was insbesondere schwache AVR eher an die Grenzen bringen könnte.

Wenn man auch leise seine Filme schauen will, geht das aber. So groß sind die Preisunterschiede zwischen GLE470 und 490 aber auch nicht. Mal einen Monat länger gespart und man hat mehr davon.


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

AVR wird ein Yamaha RX-V 767, ich denke der reicht.
Okay meine Mutter wird mich umbringen wenn ich nochmal mit 2 von den 490ern ankomme
Aber hat eh noch Zeit bis Weihnachten
Ich denk drüber nach.
Naja genug mit Off-Topic, bin mal weg die Anlage fürn 1. Mai muss nochmal n bisschen bearbeitet werden.


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

naja dann fahr ich mal zum media markt und hör mir die mal an, hoffe jetzt geht mal en verstärker... hoffe, die haben ne große auswahl, hab mich bisher nur auf die cantons konzentriert


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Cantons findest du dort auf jeden Fall. Magnat wird schwieriger. Eher findest du noch Heco.


----------



## david430 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja die cantons stehen da drin, hab  mir die dort oft angehört, aber entweder ne kopierte lady gaga!!!!!! cd hören müssen, weil ich keine dabei hatte und beim 2. mal gings iwie nicht, egal welchen verstärker ich ausgewählt hab. war auch en reinfall....


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich bin evtl. auch auf der Suche nach einem Receiver.
Wäre auch ein älterer gebrauchter wie ein *Yamaha RX-V2600* zu empfehlen, oder eher nicht?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wenn du kein HDMI 1.4 für 3D benötigst und er sonst  alle Anschlüsse hat die für dich wichtig sind, kannst du auf jeden Fall zugreifen.
Yamaha ist gut un da das Ding damals 1300€ gekostet hat, kann man davon ausgehen das es ziehmlich gut ist.
Was für Boxen sollen denn dran? Normalerweise sollten die 190 Watt an 4 Ohm locker reichen
Für wie viel würdest du ihn denn bekommen können?


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ist eigentlich eine generelle Frage.
Was wäre so ein Receiver denn noch Wert?
Ich denke er ist noch besser als z.B. ein Yamaha RX V 467 oder?

Wie ist der Wertverfall von Receivern?
Ich denke er ist nicht so stark wie bei Computerhardware, oder?

Ich möchte langsam aufrüsten, da ich im mom nicht so viel Geld habe.
Es würde dann erstmal ein Teufel CEM dran kommen und dann später richtige Lautsprecher.


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Er wird um längen besser sein als der 467.
Du kannst halt nur kein 3D nutzen (falls das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt).
Einen genauen Preis kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Hab auch keinen bei ebay gefunden.
Der Wertverfall ist lange nicht so extrem wie bei PC-Hardware.
Vorallem kannst du ihn ewig benutzen.
Ich benutze immoment einen 24Jahre alten Verstärker für meine Boxen.
Aber wird nächsten Monat auch durch einen Yamaha AVR abgelöst.


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also wenn der receiver kein hdmi hat, dann sind ja die hohen qualitäten, wie dts hd master audio nicht drin. aber bis auf die, ist das ja eig nicht so wichtig oder? man könnte doch theoretisch den monitor an den pc anschließen und den receiver nur für den sound nehmen. dann könnte man ja weiterhin das 3d gebacken bekommen oder?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Der hat wohl HDMI aber nur in der Version 1.1 sprich kein 3D die ganzen andern Features sind natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wofür braucht man eigentlich HDMI 1.3?
HDMI 1.4 ja scheinbar für 3D.
Kann man mit HDMI 1.1 auch Blu-Rays Abspielen, oder gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Blu-Rays gehen auch mit HDMI 1.1 Hier sind die Uterschiede dargestellt.


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wo sind eigentlich der Unterschiede zwischen den ganzen Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, True HD,...... kram.
Merkt man da Unterschiede?


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

manche sagen ja, manche sagen nein, je höher man geht, je mehr MB werden pro sekunde übertragen. deshalb muss man aber auch bei DTS HD Master auch HDMI benutzen, weil en digitaler strecker über spdif keine solch hohen übertragungsraten gewährleisten kann. verbessert mich, wenn das falsch ist....


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Hab mal meine Avatar Blu-Ray rausgekramt, da steht DTS HD MASTER.
Kann man dann Trozdem das Normale DTS verwenden, oder ist dann kein Ton da?


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

über was biste verbunden?


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Würde den Sound dann mit dem optischen Ausgang von der Soundkarte verbinden.

Den Ton per Grafikkarte zum Beamer.


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

du meinst, nicht den ton, sondern das bild von der graka zum beamer oder? 

also optisch dann über spdif:
Sony/Philips Digital Interface

das wären dann die daten für spdif.

das die daten von dts hd master audio:

DTS-HD Master Audio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

kurz gesagt. spdif erreicht übertragungsraten von max. 3,1 mbps und dts hd master audio max. 24,5. das sind natürlich die maximalwerte... wie auch ne sata 3gbit/s festplatte auch diese nicht erreicht... du könntest mal, beim kumpel auf der ps3 geht das, die übertragungsraten ausgeben lassen bei der avatar blu ray. ich denke mal, die liefert eine der größten übertragungsraten... das könntest so als richtwert nehmen, ob sichs lohnt für dich...


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> du meinst, nicht den ton, sondern das bild von der graka zum beamer oder?


 ja klar

Also kann ich auch Quellen von einer DTS HD MASTER an einem Receiver abspielen der nur DTS beherrsch? Oder habe ich das fasch verstanden?


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

klar, das geht natürlich, nur eben mit qualitätseinbußen. aber aufgemerkt  wenn du den pc an deinen receiver über spdif anschließst, wirste auch mit nem hd master receiver nichts reißen können. der sound muss über hdmi übertragen werden, auch wenn das bildsignal gesondert übermittelt wird, aber wichtig ist, dass der sound über hdmi übertragen wird, weil eben die digitalen anderen hd master nicht unterstützen... aber ganz ehrlich! das sind alles höchstwerte. rechnet man mit den 25gbit/s, sind das umgerechnet etwa 3gbyte/s.  rechnest du das mal 3600, haste die stunden. dann wären wir über 10 gbyte/h. also bräuchtest für en 2h film schonmal 20 gbyte an speicher, nur für den sound. bei avatar mit seinen 3h, wärens sogar schon 30 gbyte  jetzt nehmen ja die bilddateien auch nicht gerade wenig weg... da würde der bluray standard ganz schön an seine grenzen kommen, mit seinen ca. 60gbyte... müsstest halt mal ausprobieren, wie viel übertragungsrate du real hast...


----------



## Heng (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Hi ich könnte einen Yamaha RX-V2600 + DragonAudio Dream 1 C
gegen
ein neues Iphone 3gs 8gb und ein Panasonic SDR-S150
aus meinem VK Thread tauschen, wäre das ein akzeptabler Deal?


----------



## Heng (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

keiner?


----------



## Bier (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Was genau hast du mit dem Center vor?
Wenn würde ich alle LS vom gleichern Hersteller und der gleichen Serie holen.

*Edit: *Hab mich grad mal schlau gemacht und nur negatives über Dragon Audio gefunden.


----------



## Heng (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wüsste gerne was so ein Receiver wohl noch Wert ist.
Jo stimmt eigentlich.


----------



## iceman650 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Finger weg von Dragon Audio!

Haben vor einiger Zeit angebliche "Lautsprecher der X€-Klasse" mit "Bändchenhochtöner" bei ebay für hunderte € verkauft. Was kam bei den Kunden an? Eine billigste Standbox. Hinter den Abdeckungen der angeblichen Bändchenhochtöner war eine Kalotte...
Findet sich auch noch garantiert etwas bei google darüber.

Mfg, ice


----------



## david430 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich würde auch eher auf einheitlichkeit setzen. haste denn keine möglichkeit, nur den receiver zu nehmen?


----------



## Heng (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich wüsste ja auch mal gerne was so ein Receiver Wert ist?
Wo liegt der Unterschied beispielsweide zu einem Yamaha RX V 467.
Also Ausgangsleistung ist klar, was sonst noch?

Gibt es eine anzustrebendes Verhältnis von Zimmergröße/Ausgangsleistung?


----------



## david430 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

was es eben für formate besitzt und ob du ihn über hdmi ansteuern kannst. wurde ja die tabelle bereits gepostet...


----------



## stingray (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



Heng schrieb:


> Gibt es eine anzustrebendes Verhältnis von Zimmergröße/Ausgangsleistung?



Das kommt nicht auf die Zimmergröße an, sondern auf die gewählten Lautsprecher und deren Wirkungsgrad und Widerstand. Die Lautsprecher wählt man nach der Raumgröße, danach sucht man den passenden Verstärker für die Lautsprecher


----------



## Heng (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ok, also wenn man von der Ausgansleistung absehen würde, wäre der RX V 467 besser?


----------



## david430 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

du würdest den receiver dann für etwa 350-400 euronen bekommen? da wärste wahrscheins mit dem yamaha dann besser bedient, der ist ja einiges günstiger...


----------



## david430 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

wie sind eigentlich die magnat supreme 1000 oder 2000 standboxen? sind die ordentlich?


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich find sie ganz gut, haben leider kaum Tiefbass, bzw. erst ab hohen Pegeln, setzt sich durch die ganze Supreme Serie. 
Aber der Aufpreis von 50€ zu den Quantum 605 ist er mehr als Wert.


----------



## CiususX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch kurz davor mir ein neues Soundsystem zu kaufen. Eigentlich war ich schon fest davon überzeugt mir die Canton Gle Serie zuzulegen, aber jetzt habe ich von den Magnat Supreme 2000 gelesen. So wie ich das verstehe sind die letzteren Studiomonitore und deswegen auch bis 450 Watt belastbar. Außerdem sind diese auch billiger als die Gle 490.2 und spielen "viel" höher. Jetzt meine Frage. Kann man sagen welche besser sind, oder ist das wieder nur rein subjektiv?
> 
> Ciusus


--> Hat sich erledigt. Es bleibt beim Canton.


----------



## david430 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ciusux, warum das, was hat dich von den cantons überzeugt?


----------



## CiususX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich konnte die Cantons im Saturn probe hören und war sehr begeistert. Sie gefielen mir am besten. Obwohl die Quadral (ähnlich Baureihe) auch gut gefielen.
Die Magnat kenn ich leider nicht und ich hab auch nicht viel von denen gehört. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust mehr auf probe hören. 

In den nächsten Wochen werd ich sie sicher bestellen, dann kann ich dazu vielleicht ein kleines Feedback geben.


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nimmst du die GLE 490 oder die GLE490.2?
Ich persönlich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen und die GLE490 bekommst du fast für die Hälfte.


----------



## CiususX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich hab die 490 nicht gehört. Ich kann nur von 490.2 reden.


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich.
Der einzig nennenswerte Unterschied sind die Wave-Sicken, aber am Klang machen die auch nichts.
Vielleicht kannst du die 490 auch noch irgendwo hören. Sind mit 400€ auf jeden Fall viel günstiger.


----------



## CiususX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich bekomm die Gle ***.2 Serie halt komplett mit Receiver für 200€ mehr. Aber das ist wirklich eine große Überlegung wert.

Na toll....


----------



## david430 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also ich bin wütig, war heute extra im media markt. aber die hälfte der boxen war nicht eingesteckt, dann kaum dauernd der angestellt, hat nen anderen verstärker genommen, sodass ich meine cd immer nur kurz hören konnte. dann hat der dauernd überall rumgestellt, davon abgesehen, dass die auswahl auch minimalistisch war. bin jetzt genauso schlau wie vorher. jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr, und hab auch keine lust weiterhin iwo hinzufahren, wos vielleicht auch nicht besser ist. das mit dem probehören kann ich vergessen. also ich schwanke zwischen den heco victa 700ern, dem magnat q607 oder q605 oder den cantons. klar sind die cantons und die magnats besser, aber auch doppelt so teuer... ich hab jetzt keine ahnung mehr...


----------



## CiususX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> also ich bin wütig, war heute extra im media markt. aber die hälfte der boxen war nicht eingesteckt, dann kaum dauernd der angestellt, hat nen anderen verstärker genommen, sodass ich meine cd immer nur kurz hören konnte. dann hat der dauernd überall rumgestellt, davon abgesehen, dass die auswahl auch minimalistisch war. bin jetzt genauso schlau wie vorher. jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr, und hab auch keine lust weiterhin iwo hinzufahren, wos vielleicht auch nicht besser ist. das mit dem probehören kann ich vergessen. also ich schwanke zwischen den heco victa 700ern, dem magnat q607 oder q605 oder den cantons. klar sind die cantons und die magnats besser, aber auch doppelt so teuer... ich hab jetzt keine ahnung mehr...


 
So ähnlich ging es mir auch. Hab trotzdem mehrmals Versucht probe zu hören.
Meine entscheidung ist nun eben letztendlich auf Canton gefallen und diese müsse jetzt auch mind. 15 Jahre her halten.


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



CiususX schrieb:


> Meine entscheidung ist nun eben letztendlich auf Canton gefallen und diese müsse jetzt auch mind. 15 Jahre her halten.


 
Wenn du gut mit ihnen umgehst, werden sie das auch.
Auf jeden Fall vorher sorgfältig (~20 Stunden) leise einspielen lassen.
Aber überleg dir das noch mal ob mit oder ohne xxx.2.


----------



## david430 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

sind denn die heco victas wirklich so schlecht? ich glaub eher nicht, dass ich die cantons zu würdigen weiß^^ was wäre denn der nachteil bei den victa 700ern?


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Also wenn man jetzt mal nach dm Preis geht, sollten die Canton besser sein.
Aber wie schon tausend mal gesagt. Bei Sound kann man nicht so leicht besser oder schlechter sagen.
Man kann höchsten sagen ob etwas im Vergleich zum P/L-Verhältnis gut ist.
Da hilft nur Probehören und nochmal Probehören


----------



## Pravasi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wenn du beim MM dir so eine Behandlung gefallen lässt,bist du aber selber schuld...
Passiert mir nicht!
Ein bischen Durchsetztungsvermögen brauchs halt manchmal.
Also ruhig nochmal hingehen und deinen Punkt klarmachen.
Wenn du Dieses mit Jenem So und so hören möchtest,dann sollte das auch klappen.
In der Regel sind halt auch die meisten Kunden in solchen Märkten die total orientierungslosen Vollnoobs.
Nicht immer einfach für den Verkäufer da in seinen "Beratungsmodus" umzuschalten.

Bei mir im Saturn kennen mich die Verkäufer alle.
Ich weiss wer Ahnung hat,mache meine Schwätzchen,höre mir die Geschichten an.
Ab und zu habe ich dann mal ein paar CDs mitgebracht und mich einen Nachmittag in eines der Hörstudios verzogen.
Man lässt mich da mittlerweile schalten und walten wie ich möchte.
Nun kommen da aber zwischendurch auch andere Kunden rein und suchen was,wollen mal was anhören.
Also schalte und walte ich dann auch mal für die und zeig denen das Zeugs.
Was für Idioten!
Gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen,aber glaub mir-die meisten davon würdest du auch nicht wirklich ausführlich beraten wollen...
Macht echt keinen Spass.
Die Kriterien nach denen da dann ausgesucht wird,spiegeln schon ganz gut das allgemeine Beratungsschema wieder.
Aber:es gibt auch oft Mitarbeiter die wirklich Plan haben und dich gerne beraten.Ist meine Erfahrung.
Kommt auf dein Auftreten an.
Nochmal probieren!


----------



## david430 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

mir gehts nicht nur vorzugsweise um die beratung. aber auch die schallwandler waren schlecht sortiert. alle nicht mehr in meinem preisrahmen, die gle 490er hatten se heute nicht mehr, nur noch die teureren chronos... es war keine box dabei, die ich zum kauf in betracht ziehe. davon abgesehen, dass ich jetzt schon 2 mal da war und ich en haufen von standboxen nicht auswählen könnte, weil se nicht verkabelt waren. das würde sich auch bei nem weiteren mal nicht ändern...


----------



## Pravasi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Kannst du es dir denn Geld-und Platzmässig leisten,2 Paar zur Probe dir zuhause hinzustellen?
Zum einen braucht es manchmal ein bischen Zeit,rauszufinden was einem gefällt.
Zum anderen ist ein Vergleich auch hilfreich,um differenzieren zu können.
Das Licht sieht man im Lichte nicht.
Ich hatte Boxen bei mir zu Hause stehen,da war es nach ein paar Stunden(Victa 300,Magnat Quantum 1003)schon klar,dass die Teile schnell wieder weg müssen,obwohl ich sie schon im Laden gehört hatte.
Andere(Magnat Quantum 603,Elac 244,B&W CM5)haben sich ein paar Tage Zeit gelassen,um mir klar zu machen,warum wir nicht wirklich zusammen alt werden können.
Erst vor dem Hintergrund dieser gesammelten Erfahrungen konnte ich dann leichten Herzens die Nuberts bei mir einziehen lassen.
Entweder du machst einen Glückskauf,oder du hast echt noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dir.


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

naja, kann mir denn keiner sagen, wie technisch überlegen die cantons gegenüber den victa 700ern sind? bzw. wie sich beide im klang unterscheiden. ich will einfach nur klaren sound haben^^ bass muss nicht übertrieben sein, er soll auch nicht unterdimensioniert sein, aber einfach stimmig klingen...


----------



## iceman650 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



			
				david430 schrieb:
			
		

> bass muss nicht übertrieben sein, er soll auch nicht unterdimensioniert sein, aber einfach stimmig klingen...


Genau das ist es, warum man probehört.
Für mich ist "stimmig" zu 90% als bei dir. Deswegen hört man sich Lautsprecher an, weil wirklich objektiv zu sein fast unmöglich ist.
Es ist auf jeden Fall so, dass die Cantons eher die Höhen betonen, die Hecos eher die Tiefen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Victa´s sollen ein recht dumpfes warmes (d.h. Bassbetontes) Klangbild haben. Die Canton hingegen sollen eher ein kühleres Klangbild (d.h. Mitten und Höhenbetont) haben und wahrscheinlich auch weniger dumpf klingen. 

So habe ich das zumindest gelesen. Gehört habe ich keine von beiden jemals.


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Cantons sind zwar eher hell abgestimmt, aber wenn in der Aufnahme Bass vorhanden ist, kommt dieser auch deutlich zum Ausdruck.
Bei einem Titel des Black Hawk Down Soundtracks,musste ich sogar am Verstärker den Bass rausnehmen, weil das ganze Zimmer gewackelt hat


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

das problem mit dem anhören ist einfach, dass ich nicht wüsste, wo ich noch probehören sollte, vor allem die victas....


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

weiß jemand von euch, wo man die schallwandler günstig gebraucht bekommt. bei den cantons muss man glück haben, wenn mal welche bei ebay drin sind, und dann gehen sie fast für den neupreis weg. kann eig jede farbe außer buche gebrauchen, das ist mir zu rustikal bzw. alle hellen holzfarben^^


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Sollen sie gebraucht sein?
Da würd mir auch nur ebay (Kleinanzeigen) einfallen.
Wenn's auch neu sein darf, Preisvergleich.

*Edit: *Hab meine hier her. Sind schwarz.
       Vor etwa 4 Monaten. Damals noch 199€. Schneller und vorallem Gratisversand (aus Österreich). War auf jeen Fall zufrieden


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

klar dürfte es neu sein, aber das problem ist der preis  200 euro pro stück möchte ich da schon unterbieten, ich kann mir das sonst nicht leisten^^


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Sonst einfach immer mal wieder bei ebay renigucken und vllt am Marktplatz hier im Forum mal schauen.


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

gibts denn vergleichbare standboxen, die in etwa gleiche leistung und gleiche tonausgabe besitzen, die vielleicht ein wenig populärer sind?


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Also die GLE 490 ist schon sehr populär würde ich sagen.
Vergleichbare Lautsprecher kann ich jetzt nicht nennenn, da jeder einfach anderns ist. 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und sagen, dass nur Probehören hilft. Ansonsten noch ein bisschen sparen


----------



## david430 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit folgenden gemacht:
1 Paar Magnat Vintage 620 Standlautsprecher - Yatego.com

oder

1 Stück Magnat Quantum 557 Lautsprecher *Schwarz* B-War | eBay


----------



## sipsap (9. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> gibts denn vergleichbare standboxen, die in etwa gleiche leistung und gleiche tonausgabe besitzen, die vielleicht ein wenig populärer sind?



ich sag mal jetzt einfach nein. vergleichbare leistung für weniger geld wirds kaum geben. 200€ pro standbox ist schon die hifi-einstiegsklasse. spar leiber ein bisschen. dafür hast du länger freude.


----------



## david430 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

was ist mit den magnat quantum 557, die sind nach geizhals teurer teilweise, aber eben bei ebay gebraucht bestellbar. also müssten die ja auch relativ gut sein oder?

btw. wenn das einsteigerklasse ist, was ist das dann darunter. spielzeug?  erinnert mich an small soldiers^^


----------



## sipsap (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> was ist mit den magnat quantum 557, die sind nach geizhals teurer teilweise, aber eben bei ebay gebraucht bestellbar. also müssten die ja auch relativ gut sein oder?
> 
> btw. wenn das einsteigerklasse ist, was ist das dann darunter. spielzeug?  erinnert mich an small soldiers^^



was standboxen angeht im prinzip ja. jedenfalls im hifi sinne.
produzieren von gütern jeglicher art kostet ja nun mal auch geld. dann will noch wer gewinn machen...undundund.
ich hab hier in diesem thread doch schonmal ne fiktive rechnung . unter 200€ für standls sind mMn nur die victa700 und magnat surpreme 2000 wirklich erwähnens wert.
die klingen aber mMn dumpf.

bei kompaktboxen bekommt man für 200€ schon wesentlich mehr klang fürs geld. ist aber auch selbst erklärend.


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Hol dir die GLE 490.
Die gefallen dir,sind gut für dich,haben ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und sind genau die Boxen die du suchst.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## david430 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

dem ist sicherlich so. aber die quantum 557 kosten in etwa das gleiche, sind sogar noch ein wenig teurer. die sache ist einfach, dass man die bei ebay gebraucht billiger bekommt, als die cantons... also müssten die quantums sich ja messen können, schneiden auch durchweg gut ab.

aber mal was anderes. wenn ich mir den verstärker kaufe, den 7.1., dann besitzt der ja für jeden kanal, also 7 110-130 watt. durch das biwiring kann man die standboxen an 2 kanäle dranklemmen. wenn ich, wie ich mir vorgenommen habe, aber 4 von den großen standboxen kaufen werde, also zuerst natürlich 2, aber im laufe der zeit dann noch weitere 2, dann bräuchte ich ja rein theoretisch 8 kanäle. (4x2) also würde das gar nicht gehen oder?

des weiteren werde ich dann kabel brauchen. könnte da mal wer gute posten^^ bräuchte en digitales kabel(spdif) von der soundkarte zum verstärker und dann eben die kabel vom verstärker zu den boxen...


----------



## TAZ (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ähhhhmmm....
Also...

Nue leider klingen die Quantums ganz anders als die Canton GLE...was willst du also mit Lautsprechern die dir nicht gefallen??
Dann spar halt noch ein bisschen!!

Auch wenn auf dem 7.1 Verstärker 110 Watt steht hat der das nicht...
Auch bei 10 Watt die in den Lautsprechern landen ist bereits Discopegel erreicht...alles darüber ist mehr als Gehörschädigend.
Bi-Wiring ist imho Unsinn, kannst du dir sparen, außer es geht dir um die Ästhetik.
Es können auch in der Regel maximal die Front-LS per Bi-Wiring angeschlossen werden.
Für alles andere sind keine Anschlüsse da.

Kabel hab ich beim eBay-Store "Kabel-Halle" gekauft.
Sowas: Hifi Lautsprecherkabel High End 2,5mm² 30m 1,17 zum Beispiel.

Sieh halt zu dass du reines Kupferkabel mit 2,5mm² bekommst. Kosten sollte das aber nicht mehr als 1,50€/Meter.


----------



## david430 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja gibts dann irgendwelche stecker, die ich dann ans kupferkabel dranmachen muss?


----------



## Lee (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> ja gibts dann irgendwelche stecker, die ich dann ans kupferkabel dranmachen muss?


 
Nein. Kabelaufstecker sind nur zur Bequemlichkeit da, falls man häufiger umsteckt.


----------



## david430 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

dann kann man das also alles ohne stecker festmachen? und das sitzt dann fest?


----------



## Lee (10. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Mit Schraubklemmen sitzt das sehr fest. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## david430 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich hab da noch ne frage. ich würde mich für die quantum 557 entscheiden. jetzt wollte ich ja den onkyo receiver. der hat 8 ohm wiederstand. jetzt steht in einigen reviews, dass die lautsprecher 4 ohm eig brauchen... kann das zu schäden führen?


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Verstärker haben ne Schutzschaltung.


----------



## david430 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

das mag sein, aber ich habe gelesen, dass auf dauer der verstärker schaden nehmen kann...


----------



## Sturmi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wenns noch der Onkyo von Seite 1 ist, der braucht keine 8 Ohm Lautsprecher ... Empfehlung von Onkyo sind 4 - 16 Ohm.


----------



## david430 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ah vielen dank, jetzt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## david430 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich kanns nicht glauben, was mir gerade gelungen ist. habe die quantum 557 ersteigert für 203 euro incl. versand bei ebay  

Magnat Quantum 557 *schwarz* | eBay

auch ich darf mal glück haben


----------



## david430 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich habe mal ne frage. könntet ihr mir vielleicht nen verstärker empfehlen, der etwas günstiger, als der onkyo ist? also en gebrauchten, mit relativ neuen features. sollte nen möglichen impetanzwiderstand von etwa 4-6 ohm haben können. sollte mind. 5.1. unterstützen und wenn möglich die höheren dts qualitäten unterstützen, aber en niedriger impetanzwiderstand ist mir wichtiger als das hd master audio und konsorten. zudem sollte der verstärker den boxen nicht schaden. hab da was von clipping oder so gehört. das ist, wenn der verstärker nicht genug leisten kann, um die lautsprecher zu versorgen, richtig? das sollte dann nicht vorkommen. also die lautsprechen sollten keinen schaden davontragen^^, deshalb auch die bitte mit der impetanz.


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Impentanz 

Tanzen kannste hinterher, Impendanz ist wiederrum der Widerstand - war also schön doppelt gemoppelt .

Schau dich mal nach nem gebrauchten Onkyo TX-SR702 um.


----------



## Abufaso (28. April 2011)

Wie wär der hier? 
Yamaha RX-V 467 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a524821.html


----------



## Sturmi (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Oder eventuell nen kleinen Denon wie den 1311: Denon AVR-1311 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TAZ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Impentanz
> 
> Tanzen kannste hinterher, Impendanz ist wiederrum der Widerstand - war also schön doppelt gemoppelt .
> 
> Schau dich mal nach nem gebrauchten Onkyo TX-SR702 um.


 
Wenn schon dann richtig, denn das ist immernoch die Impedanz und das ist der Wechselstromwiderstand.


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wurde denn was anderes geschrieben ?


----------



## TAZ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Impedanz ist der Wechselstromwiderstand.

Impe*n*danz gibt es nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ja meine güte, solch geistige Höhenflüge des TE lassen einem auch beim Lesen nicht unbetastet .


----------



## david430 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

genug über meine unwissenheit geflamed  also der yamaha 5.1 beeindruckt mich. bei amazon wird oft geschrieben, dass der anscheinend nicht genug kraft hätte. aber könnte das nicht an der impedanz(ja ich lerne dazu ) von deren lautsprechern und woofern liegen. wenn der verstärker für 4 ohm ausgelegt ist, und die nen 8 ohmigen lautsprecher haben, dann ist ja klar, dass die nicht die absolute power ausfahren können. bei meinen 557ern dürfte das dann anders sein oder?


----------



## TAZ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Jetzt halte dich nicht so an diesen 4 bis 8 Ohm auf und mach dich nicht selbst fertig.

Der Yammi hat schon genug Power für die Lautsprecher, dass kann ich dir versichern.
Außerdem verändert sich sowieso die Impedanz über den Frequenzgang, daran kann also ehh nicht all zu viel fest machen.
Wichtiger finde ich den Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, wenn der bei ~90dB/W*m ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Sturmi (28. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

93dB ist der Wirkungsgrad der Magnat, sollte passen.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



TAZ schrieb:


> Außerdem verändert sich sowieso die Impedanz über den Frequenzgang, daran kann also ehh nicht all zu viel fest machen.
> Wichtiger finde ich den Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, wenn der bei ~90dB/W*m ist alles im grünen Bereich.



So unwichtig ist das nicht. Musste erst selbst kürzlich feststellen, dass ein 1.400 € AVR (Denon AVR 3806) im Grenzbereich Probleme mit einer Karat 795 bekommt. Power hat der (echte 226 Watt pro Kanal bei 4 Ohm), allerdings knickt die Power ein, unter 3 Ohm.


----------



## TAZ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nunja hier ging es ja konkret um die Quantum 557. Deine Cantöner sind sicherlich nochmal ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Der höchste Wirkungsgrad bringt dir nix, wenn der LS an sich, tief in den Impedanz-Keller geht und so den Amp zum Schwitzen bringt. Das sollte vorher halt auch bedacht werden, sonst ertappt man sich schneller (wie ich mich selbst) wieder auf Shopping-Tour.


----------



## david430 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also der yamaha war schon net so schlecht, aber der hatte kein bi amping. bin echt schon die ganze zeit am suchen, aber ich find einfach nix. der verstärker muss nur folgende dinge unterstützen:
lautsprecher mit 4 ohm
bi amping
5.1 oder 7.1

alles andere ist nebensache,... kann auch älter sein. dts hd master audio ist mir eig recht schnuppe, hab sowieso nur über nen optisches toslink kabel angeschlossen und das unterstützt die formate ja sowieso nicht... das ding darf ruhig gebraucht und schon älter sein. preisrahmen so 250-300 teuronen...


----------



## PEG96 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Bi-amping ist bei der preisklasse egal, da es wenn überhaupt er in höheren Preisregionenen etwas bringen würde.


----------



## david430 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also meine magnat quantum 557 kann man schon bi ampen,... will nicht, dass meinen standboxen die versorgung ausgeht...


----------



## Lee (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nur weil man es kann, muss man es nicht benutzen. Und ein hörbarer Unterschied wird wie PEG schon gesagt hat wenn überhaupt erst in deutlich höheren Preisgefügen wahrnehmbar sein. Und selbst dann wird dieser allenfalls gering sein. Also Bi Amping oder Bi Wiring Fähigkeit würde ich auf gar keinen Fall als Kaufkriterium für einen Verstärker nehmen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Zumal ein AVR sowieso kein echtes Bi-Amping kann wenn er nicht über zwei Netzteile verfügt. Und da ist mir keiner bekannt. Echtes BiAmping braucht schon zwei getrennte Verstärker. Man kann es zwar auch mit einem einzigen Verstärker betreiben indem man die Zone2 verwendet. Aber dadurch geht der Sinn von BiAmping verloren, denn die Endstufen werden ja weiterhin von einem einzigen Netzteil versorgt.
Auf BiAmping kann man sich konzentrieren wenn schon alles andere optimal ist, also der Hauptverstärker groß dimensioniert und von guter Qualität ist, die Lautsprecher kein Verbesserungspotential mehr bieten, die Raumakustik perfektioniert ist und alle Quell-Geräte zusammen mindestens den Wert eines Mittelklassewagens haben 
Mal ganz ehrlich, BiAmping ist was für die echten HiFi-Fetischisten und die Leute, die nur mit möglichst viel Technik im Wohnzimmer protzen wollen.
An eine Quantum 557 zwei Verstärker zu klemmen ist in meinen Augen ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja aber die boxen haben ja ne leistung von 180 watt. und der verstärker liefert ja nicht so viel auf einer schiene. ist das dann kein verlust?


----------



## Lee (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich bezweifle, dass die Boxen wirklich so belastbar sind. Und wenn sie es wären musst du auch nicht so weit aufdrehen, bzw kannst du nichts weil du auf halbem Wege schon längst nichts mehr hören würdest...


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

was macht es dann für einen sinn solch aus der luft gegriffenen werte anzugehen?


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die meisten leute kaufen sich eben lieber die boxen mit 180watt, als die mit 130watt


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also dann könnte ich die quantums am maximum betreiben, oder eben mit ordentlicher lautstärker an dem verstärker:
Yamaha RX-V467 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und es würde kein clipping geben oder ausfälle,.. etc?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*



david430 schrieb:


> ja aber die boxen haben ja ne leistung von 180 watt. und der verstärker liefert ja nicht so viel auf einer schiene. ist das dann kein verlust?


 
Boxen haben keine leistung, 180watt verkraften sie bevor die spule abraucht oder andere teile sich verflüchtigen, das heist aber auch noch nicht das die 180watt Musikleistung aushalten. 
Mal ne blöde frage, weist du überhaupt was Bi Amping ist ? 

Beim Bi Amping teilt man die Signale auf, d.h man hat einen Kräftigen Verstärker für den Bassbereich, und einen etwas kleiner Dimensionierten für den Mittel / Hoch bereich, das macht man bei Boxen die besonders viel verkraften oder bei hoher Lautstärke ne sehr niedrige Impendanz bekommen ( wie z.b bei den Infinity Reference oder Kappa´s ) Dadurch entlastet man auch die Verstärker, und es soll auch besseren klang bringen weil ein Verstärker nicht mehr das komplette Frequenzspektrum angeben muss, Allerdingds muss dazu auch ne Aktive Frequenzweiche zwischen Vorverstärker und Endstufe genuzt werden. Alles in allen frisst diese Methode unmengen von Geld, und so wirklich rentieren tut sich das erst bei Sündhaft teuren Anlagen. 

Ich bezweifel das die Quantum 557 überhaupt Bi Amp fähig sind, die sind warscheinlich nur Bi Wirring Fähig.


Edit im Stereo Betrieb sollte es keine probleme geben mit dem Yami, selbst im 5.1 Betrieb sollte das problemlos gehen, nur bedenke das du dort halt keine maximale leistung hast, sondern eher um die 30-40Watt pro Kanal wenn alle gleichzeitig voll ausgesteuert sind.


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

oh das ist nicht so prall^^ also hast mich überzeugt. also zu meinen plänen. ich wollte die magnat quantum 557 vorerst für stereo benutzen. dann will ich mir aber mit der zeit aufstocken auf 5.1. und zwar so:
vorderen bleiben als quantum 557
die hinteren sollen diese sein:
Magnat Title: Quantum 553
der center:
Magnat Title: Quantum Center 53
und der sub eventuell:
Magnat Title: Quantum Sub 530A

meinste, dass das der yamaha nicht hinbekommt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

klar bekommt der Yammi das hin, warum auch nicht. Du musst halt nur mit dem Lautstärkeregler am Yammi ein bissl vorsichtig sein und den nicht auf volle Pulle aufziehen. Dann kommt der Verstärker nämlich in die Sättigung, fängt an zu clippen und du machst dir die Lautsprecher kaputt ehe du es hörst. Das Problem ist nämlich: Clipping hört man nicht oder nur sehr schwer, aber es macht den Hochtöner eines Lautsprechers sehr schnell kaputt weil er über lange Zeit überbeansprucht wird.
Wenn man aber eienn Verstärker hat der bedeutend mehr Leistung liefert als die Lautsprecher aushalten, dann fangen zuerst die Lautsprecher mit dem Übersteuern an. Das hört man aber sofort wenn ein Lautsprecher übersteuert und man wird automatisch wieder leiser drehen.


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ja mich würde interessieren, von welchen lautstärken wir reden ... vom subjektiven eindruck her... wie weit darf man das denn beanspruchen. dB oder sone werte sagen mir nicht viel^^


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Es dürfte schon ziemlich laut gehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Laut genug! Wie gesagt, bei Lautsprechern mit vernünftigem Wirkungsgad (haben die Magnats!) reicht schon 1 Watt um über Zimmerlautstärke zu kommen.


----------



## sipsap (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich glaube das wollte er die ganze zeit hören. die meisten wertigen amps kannst du nicht voll aufdrehen, ohne das es weh tut.


----------



## david430 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also dann kann ich bedenkenlos zum yamaha greifen, auch mit der von mir gepostete konfig, ohne langzeitig clipping zu befürchten? Die noxen sollen jetzt natürlich nicht ans limit gebracht werden. Mit wieviel watt kann man beim verstärker bei 5.1 eig effektiv rechnen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Versteife dich mal nicht so sehr auf Watt-Angaben. Die sagen überhaupt nix über die mögliche Lautstärke aus. Viel wichtiger ist der Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, also wieviel Pegel sie aus der gelieferten Leistung machen. Und was den Wirkungsgrad betrifft sind die Magnatlautsprecher schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## TAZ (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Was ich übrigens in ähnlicher Form schon vor geraumer Zeit geschrieben habe...



TAZ schrieb:


> Jetzt halte dich nicht so an diesen 4 bis 8 Ohm auf und mach dich nicht selbst fertig.
> 
> Der Yammi hat schon genug Power für die Lautsprecher, dass kann ich dir versichern.
> Außerdem verändert sich sowieso die Impedanz über den Frequenzgang, daran kann also ehh nicht all zu viel fest machen.
> Wichtiger finde ich den Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, wenn der bei ~90dB/W*m ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## david430 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

naja es schreckt mich doch ein bisschen ab, wenn ich jetzt die lautstärke hochdrehe, aber nicht weiß, dass das zu clipping führt. gibts denn keine möglichkeit, clipping irgendwie nachzuweisen?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Häng nen Oszi vor und klemm dich vor beim Musikhören ...


----------



## david430 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

das wäre ne idee, find die idee gar nicht mal so schlecht... gibts da auch billige preiswerte?


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Das geht zwar, aber daher, dass wenn du nicht über 3 Uhr am Verstärker gehst fast nie Clipping hast, lass es einfach mit dem Oszi (war zu 99% eh Ironie) und hör Musik.
Oder hast du im Bilderthread jemals einen mit Oszi an der Anlage gesehen?

Mfg, ice


----------



## david430 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

weiß schon, dass das ironie war, aber ich will halt auf nummer sicher gehen. mit 3 uhr meinste dann in etwa 75% der vollen lautstärke? finds halt blöd, dass man das nicht nachweisen kann, bzw. erst, wenns zu spät ist. und 200 euronen will ich auch nicht ausgeben für en verstärker...


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Die Verstärker-Potis gehen nicht linear, daher ist das mehr als 75% des Maximum.
Und du kannst ja bei Ebay nach einem Verstärker suchen, der früher mehr als 200€ gekostet hätte 
Und ein Oszi kostet auch mal mindestens 100€ gebraucht. Von daher steck das Geld lieber in den Verstärker.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ich habe einen uralten Receiver von 1978, der hat eigentlich auch nicht viel Power, um vom Wirkungsgrad der kleinen Breitbänder die dran hängen mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich komme nicht dazu den Regler auf 12 Uhr zu drehen, das wäre schon viel zu laut. Also mache dir mal keine Sorgen, wird schon schief gehen. 

Manchmal hast du im An- und Verkauf Glück. Ich habe meinen bei Ebay ersteigert, leider war eine Spule hinüber, letztlich hat er mich auch 140€ gekostet. Im An- und Verkauf hast du das Problem nicht, wenn er nicht läuft wie erwartet, was du ja testen kannst, hast du kein Problem. Es kann allerdings sein, dass du eine Weile suchen musst, bis du einen gefunden hast, der deinen Ansprüchen entspricht. (Die Stereo-Receiver sind zumeist innerhalb weniger Stunden weg.)


----------



## david430 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ich habe jetzt alles aufgebaut, nur funktioniert gar nichts. wie es soll. habe den yamaha rx-v467. mal ne frage. wenn ich den sound teste, dann kommt kein bass, sondern nur die hochtöne. hätte ich den minuspol des receivers mit dem minuspol der boxen vertauscht, würde gar nichts kommen oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Wie meinst du das, es kommt kein Bass, und wie testest du ? Mit dem eingebauten Testgenerator ? Und inwiefern kein Bass, aus den Frontboxen oder ausm Subwoofer Kanal ? 

Sind die Boxen auf Large gestellt ? Subwoofer Aktiviert ? 

Wie einst du das mit dem Minuspol ? An den Boxen und den Lautsprecher ausgang vom Receiver ? Wenn die vertauscht sind kommt trotzdem Sound nur phasenverdreht um 180°


----------



## david430 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

also jetzt kommt sound. der fehler lag daran, dass ich meine x fi ausgebaut habe, und jetzt wieder onboard sound haben wollte, weil ich das ja sowieso über spdif an den receiver angeschlossen habe... jetzt hat aber windows hdmi, das gar nicht vorhanden ist, angesteuert, anstatt spdif. habs umgestellt, jetzt gehts... aber den realtektreiber krieg ich iwie nicht installiert, weiß der teufel warum^^. egal egal, die windowskonfiguration reicht auch  vorerst. das mit dem vertauschen, hat aber keinen negativen einfluss auf die langlebigkeit der boxen und des receivers oder? man muss doch den roten stecker vom receiver mit dem roten der box verbinden und das selbe mit schwarz, also schwarz an schwarz stimmts?


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den selben AVR und auch den Sound Test ausprobiert (mit dem YPAO Mikrofon) und bei mir kam auch kein Bass. Wahrscheinlich ist das normal so. 

Ich hab allerdings auch keinen Sub.

Edit: Ich war wohl zu langsam...


----------



## david430 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

aber mal was anderes. meine lautsprecher rauschen, wenn die lautstärke ein wenig höher gestellt wird (keine enorme lautstärke). woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Nein das hat keinen einfluss auf die Langlebigkeit, aber es kann einfluss auf den Sound haben da wie schon gesagt eine box Phasenverdreht läuft, Und jep Rot am Yami ist Plus und gehört an Rot an der Box ( in der regel wird bei niedervolt geräten immer Rot für Plus genommen, dazu gehören auch Lautsprecher  ) 

Was das rauschen angeht, ist das beim Spdif ? oder bei Analogen eingängen, bei Spdif sollte es eigentlich nur minimal rauschen wenn du voll aufdrehst, ansonst könnte das evt am Receiver liegen.

@Abufaso das ist normal beim Testsignal vom Yami da der nen Rosa Rauschen rausgibt, da haste in der regel immer nen pegel abfall in den niederen frequenzen bis zu -50db(a) daher kein bass beim Rosa rauschen.


----------



## david430 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

ist per spdif angebunden. mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es einfach an dem song liegt^^... ich werde es weiterhin beobachten/behören^^


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche guten Verstärker und gute Standschallwandler*

Ja wenns bei Musik ist dann wirds definitiv an der Aufnahme liegen, aber wenn du jezt z.b mal das kabel vom Spdif abklemmst und den Receiver auf gleiche Lautstärke drehst sollte nix rauschen, wenn das der fall ist liegts definitiv an der Aufnahme.


----------

